# Do you identify with someone of the same type as you?



## DevilMayCry (Aug 25, 2014)

Is there a celebrity of the same type as you who you find specially similar to you?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Weird Al.






:kitteh:

Also a _bit _of Russell Brand. Maybe a lot. I don't know-- I have difficulty seeing myself objectively.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Not really. My entp dad, I was able to type, but thats because he showed me results from some time ago, and I thought about it a lot. 
This one guy(my age) I was talking to, and we scarily liked too much of the same thing. Its either A) he wanted to like impress me, or B) we have the same type. I had him to do the test, and he got entp. (it really was a and b)
Its more of when people point it out, like Iron Man, Rocket, my mind is blanking now, anyways then I look at them, and see similarities.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Hm, I don't identify with anyone specifically.

One friend told me I'm similar to Mark Zuckerberg in some facial expressions and speech patterns, but I don't really know anything about him aside from the fact that he is also a 5w6 sp/so. Maybe LIE? Don't know...


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Sometimes, a lot of the time I identify with my quasi identical. Could mean I AM my quasi identical, but I doubt it. ILIs are pretty good at talking about the more involved aspects of being an INT, things that I'd usually miss consciously but notice subconsciously and then come back and say, hey, hell yeah when I'm reminded of it.

Basically what I'm trying to say is that I really like science fiction and fantasy books.

Oh wait, that wasn't the question...woops.

Ok, I'm pro revolutionary violence and chomping at the bit for a good cause and someone to take me to the side and tell me to kill for glorious retribution(Robespierre).


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Nope. I'm an individual, regardless of my type.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm kind of like a hybrid of Adam Dutkiewicz from Killswitch Engage and Jacob Bannon from Converge. 

Really weird, considering one's such a goofy, weird and crazy guitarist, and the other's a melancholic, almost self-loathing artistic front man.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

As much as I don't care about his movies. In interviews his speech patterns and facial expressions remind me very, very much of my own which was amusing to see the first time I watched him. And I think he's meant to be some type of xNFP, so that fits. I talk a lot like him when I'm not uber suspicious about my surroundings and people. Mostly in that though, I'm not really sure what he stands for or anything. Anyways, I think if we talked to each other, there would be an awful mess of giggles and happy energy.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

No, not really.

I don't like to identify with anyone because I'm my own person and because it's impossible for me to relate without stepping off track and simply focusing on my own individual characteristics and ideals, especially when it comes to fictional characters. Nor I want to. I can feel a sense of kinship with an artist but their creations and feelings are theirs, I can deeply understand them and share patterns but they will never be my own and my own are the only ones that define me as a person.

I've always disliked being compared to others, it only fuels a sense of pressure and competition that I dislike and reject. I'm an individual, with my flaws and my strengths although the former are more evident to me.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I can identify with multiple types. I relate quite a lot with ILIs and ILEs, but despite that, the most notable celebrity I equate with is Judge Judy.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't usually identify with real people and celebrities, and can see myself more in fictional characters, but think I have very similar mannerisms and gesticulation to Lucy Liu's ones. 

She's probably Te-Si ego.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Friedrich Nietzsche.

And definitely Issac Newton in this quote:

_[Addressing a critic:]
Newton: "I have studied these things - you have not."_


----------

